# WoW auf 2 monitoren unter win7?



## DarknessShadow (21. Oktober 2009)

so also wie die überschrift schon sagt will ich wow auf 2 monitoren spielen

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260  (896 M
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
DirectX: directx11.0

also soweit ich weis hat der treiber keine möglichkeit für die horizontale erweiterung
hat wer eine lösung wie man das vllt auch ohne die horizontale erweiterung machen kann?

mfg

PS: bitte keine flames !


----------



## Fendrin (21. Oktober 2009)

Hm, 

WoW auf 2 Monitore...
Dein Char befindet sich immer in der Mitte des Bildschirmes. Wenn du nun 2 Monitore hast, müssten die 2 Bildschirmränder doch genau "durch" deinen Char verlaufen. Also brauchst du imho mind. 3 Monitore, damit dein Char nicht auf 2 Monitore "aufgeteilt" wird. Genau kenn ich mich da aber auch nicht aus, vllt mal warten bis jmd postet, der es besser weis.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja - mit so AddOns wie SunViewport-Art kannst Du ja selbst alles einstellen - d.h. Du wuerdest auf dem normalen Bildschirm Dein normales Bild haben und auf dem erweiterten Schirm einen dicken Rahmen wo Du die Karte und das ganze AddOn-Gebimmel hinlegst. Da gibt es hier im Forum auch einen ausfuehrlichen Beitrag dazu. Einfach mal suchen!


----------



## DarknessShadow (21. Oktober 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> WoW auf 2 Monitore...
> Dein Char befindet sich immer in der Mitte des Bildschirmes. Wenn du nun 2 Monitore hast, müssten die 2 Bildschirmränder doch genau "durch" deinen Char verlaufen. Also brauchst du imho mind. 3 Monitore, damit dein Char nicht auf 2 Monitore "aufgeteilt" wird. Genau kenn ich mich da aber auch nicht aus, vllt mal warten bis jmd postet, der es besser weis.
> ...


also ich will auf 2 bildschirmen wow spielen (ja 3 bilschrime wären besser aber ich hab nicht genug geld ...)
es gibt ein addon womit man den char ein bischen weiter nach links verschieben kann damit er nicht in der mitte durchtrennt wird



Ogil schrieb:


> Naja -  mit so AddOns wie SunViewport-Art kannst Du ja selbst alles einstellen  - d.h. Du wuerdest auf dem normalen Bildschirm Dein normales Bild haben  und auf dem erweiterten Schirm einen dicken Rahmen wo Du die Karte und  das ganze AddOn-Gebimmel hinlegst. Da gibt es hier im Forum auch einen  ausfuehrlichen Beitrag dazu. Einfach mal suchen!


ich will es nicht so haben das der 2te bildschirm nur schwarz ist wo man die map und so drauf macht 


Also meine Frage ist wie kann man WoW unter win7 auf 2 Bildschirmen spielen? (also zuerst einfach mal so das der char in der mitte durchtrennt wird)


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Grundlegende ist genauso wie unter XP oder Vista: Du schliesst beide Bildschirme an und stellst ein, dass der Desktop auf beide Bildschirme erweitert wird.


----------



## DarknessShadow (21. Oktober 2009)

nein das was du meinst ist nur die "normale"-erweiterung man kann dann in wow aber nur die auflösung für eine bildschirm auswählen (das zählt unter win als 2 bildschirme)
man braucht dafür aber die horizontale erweiterung (zählt als ein bildschirm)
die einstellung gabs unter vista nicht !


----------

